# nesting eagles



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been fortunate to have a nesting pair near me to watch.

here is some text and photos from a documentry I'm doing.

I have the feeling that the eaglets have hatched. Mom seems to spend too much time off the nest to be incubating eggs. Dad seems to try to distract from the nest and both are flying a lot now. I spent an hour or so this evening and got some surprising reactions from the pair. They seem not to be too bothered by me.
Here's a few new shots.
Mom on the left and Dad on the right.








The happy couple.








And Dad giving me a fly by.


----------



## jlr1987 (Mar 9, 2010)

wow! awesome pics!


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Great pictures. How do you tell them apart? What kind of camera and how far away were they when you took the pictures. I have two mature and one immature working on a carcus pile along with about thirty crows. Jim


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

It's obvious why they're our National Bird, wish we could get a thousand or so of em to fly around Dearorn !........


----------



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

James Dymond said:


> Great pictures. How do you tell them apart? What kind of camera and how far away were they when you took the pictures. I have two mature and one immature working on a carcus pile along with about thirty crows. Jim


 
I know who is who by watching them. The female is usually in the nest but when she isn't ,she likes a certain branch. The male, he talks to me, we have a wary friendship.

The camera set up is a Canon 40D with a Canon EF 400f/2.8 L with a 2x TC


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing....great pictures....how fun!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Incredible shots. Thanks for sharing and good luck with your documentary. These are some of the best photos that have ever been taken and posted by an M-S member.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I still can't get over how vivid your 2nd and 3rd pix came out. Incredible.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

That third picture is awsome
Thanks


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Here is a link to a nest with 3 eaglets

http://www.wvec.com/marketplace/microsite-content/eagle-cam.html


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Great Pics!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

One flew right over my truck this morning when I was headed north on 75 right at West Branch.
8 hours later on the way home there was an immature Bald Eagle in the same area but eating something in the median. If I didn't know better I would say it was a Golden Eagle but maybe because it was on the ground it looked bigger, it was huge.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Great Pictures, they are now on my desk top..... awsome.


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Great shots!!


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I agree! Will there be more in the future?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

OH YEAH!!! said it best, absolutely awesome photos. Look forward to seeing and hearing more about your endeavour...


----------

